# Audiopipe warranty, Jackie tech support



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Audiopipe - Complete Line of Competition Car Audio

I popped an amp quite a while back and have been running with one sub partially acting as a PR, making my port non functional as well. When I finally realized what the issue was... I spent lots of time, made numerous threads, vids, and posts, even sold my old subs and got different ones....I called AP. Jackie told me to look for my receipt. Sure as ****, it was one year to the day...so she said send it in.

Talked to Jackie on the phone again today, she's shipping the amp out. When i called the first time, I mis-spoke as I often do. She said I blew a channel, I said no..it's a monoblock. I think it was hott as hell when the gal put me in my place and reminded me it is 2 1500's strapped internally, aka 2 channels 

Thank you AP!

KW


----------

